# 09 Force vs. 13 Rival, which is better?



## TCRMEH (Jan 1, 2015)

New to Sram so not familiar with it as much as Shimano. Just bought two used bikes, 09 with Force and a 13 with Rival. I'm only going to keep one. Which is better?


----------



## KCTele (Apr 6, 2010)

I would have to believe that the '13 Rival would have to have benefited from tech trickle down over 4 years and be a superior drive train than the '09 Force. Plus, the Rival is still under warranty.


----------



## TCRMEH (Jan 1, 2015)

Excellent point on the warranty. Hadn't thought of that. Thanks for the feedback!


----------

